# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  IYA 2009.Viti i Astronomise

## Deep sky

Ne 2009 behen sakt 400 vjet qe kur Galileo Galilei (1564-1642) vezhgoi per here te pare henen(30/11/1609),duke zbuluar ne siperfaqen e saj nje tjeter "bote" me male ,fusha e kratere.ne Padova zhvilloi studimet mbi Jupiterin dhe satelitet e tij ,duke e vezhguar dhe zbuluar ato per here te pare, me refraktorin e bere prej tij ne menyre artizanale.
Ne 1610 u shtyp libri "Siderus Nuncius" me te cilin Galileo i shperndau komunitetit shkencor njohurite dhe zbulimet e tij duke ndryshuar menyren e kuptimit te qiellit,dhe duke hedhur themelet e astronomise moderne.
UNESCO,organizata per edukimin,shkencen dhe kulturen me nje organizim planetar ku marrin pjese 192 shtete vendosi qe 2009 te ishte viti nderkombetar i astronomise (IYA 2009) ne kujtim te atij xhesti te Galileut tek ngrinte telescopin e pare drejt qiellit,jo per te pare token,po jashte saj.Por eshte edhe simboli qe perfaqeson ne nje menyre te pashmangshme idene e nje oservacioni shkencor,piknisjen e menyres sperimentale.
Duke krijuar astronomine, Galileo ne te njejten kohe hidhte edhe bazat e shume shkencave te tjera: oservime,formulimin e teorive,konceptimin e eksperimenteve te replikueshem,si te nisesh nga nje hap prapa per te bere nje hap perpara rreth rruges se njohjes dhe diturise.Jane menyra qe perbejne "Kushtetuten" e arsyes e cila eshte kodi qe i lejon shkencetaret e sotem te dialogojne pavarsisht nga diferencat e opinioneve fetare,rracore,filozofike.Shpesh here ne kohet tona larmshmeria e mendimeve apo besimeve na ben te rreshqasim per kuptimin e se vertes,duke na lene te joshemi nga Astrologjia,Magjia e rreme apo misteret e shpikura thjesht sepse ne nje menyre apo tjetren,njeriu kerkon gjithmone diturine.....por rruga rreth te vertetes mos e harrojme jane provat dhe vertetimet,pasi supozimet si te tilla mbeten.
Studimet mbi qiellin e kane prejardhjen prej epokave  prehistorike,dhe humbet midis frikave dhe ritualeve te njeriut te lashte.Nuk e di po thuhet se astronomia eshte puna e dyte me e vjeter e botes,por ama  ne keto 400 vite qe shkojne nga vezhgimi i pare i Galileut,kjo shkence ka bere hapa gjigante duke i dhene nje identitet te gjithe kultures se koheve tona

ketu poshte eshte edhe traileri i IYA 2009,i cili na len te mendojm se kushedi sa zbulime te tjera do te vijojne ne rrjedhen e kohrave 

Me shpresen qe sa me shume persona ta mbeshtesin kete iniciative te UNESCO-s,ju uroj te gjitheve nje 2009 kozmik  :buzeqeshje:

----------

